# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  "Demat e Kuq" të Partizonit - (#3)

## OO7

Ja ishalla me kembe te mbare ne temen e re. Shpresojme te zhduket ky President i felliqur.

*FORCA PARTIZONI, LEGJENDA E SHQIPERISE*

----------


## Apollyon

Bert Xhani ka fituar tek ASG (kompani bastesh ne Greqi) 2.7 milion Euro, ne ndeshjen Dinamo Partizani.

Bejini llogarite vete pse nuk e fituam ate ndeshje!

----------


## goldian

> Bert Xhani ka fituar tek ASG (kompani bastesh ne Greqi) 2.7 milion Euro, ne ndeshjen Dinamo Partizani.
> 
> Bejini llogarite vete pse nuk e fituam ate ndeshje!


i falet humbje meqe ka fituar kete shifer

----------


## Apollyon

> i falet humbje meqe ka fituar kete shifer


Sdiskutohet qe do ja falim.

Un kam heq dore nga Partizani.

FUND, u merzita me kto budalliqe.

----------


## SaS

bashkohem me parafolesin !!! jam i ri per te vdekur nga zemra per nje president felliqesire !!! me mire e shikoj tek vizion plusi se sa te le kockat neper stadiume !!! 

bert xhani mafie !!!

----------


## goldian

o vllezer gjithkund eshte e njejta gje
mos u merzisni
pse mos mendoni se sulaj bizhdili e fushaj jane ne europe per trofe
po per baste do jene

----------


## KOKASHTA

Shkurt muhabetit ...ingore kampionatin shqiptar.

Shqiptaret per icik lek shesin cdo gje. A sju vjen turp atyre plerave, qe me ate ndeshje te shitme plagosin zemrat e mijerave tifozeve te zjarrte te partizanit.

----------


## J@mes

Deri ne momentin qe nuk eshte vertetuar ngelet supozim, gjithsesi po te jete keshtu eshte akoma me turp se ajo ndeshje qe zhvilloi Partizani, me keq se nje ekip i lagjes se peqinit.

S'ka futboll ne Shqiperi, eshte per te ardhur keq.

----------


## OO7

Lista e skuadrave qe mund te bie si kundershtare te Partizonit per Kupen UEFA

Lokomotiv Sofia (Bullgari)
*Hapoel Tel Aviv (Izrael)
Vendi i tretë në Izrael*
Vojvodina (Serbi)
*Borac Cacak (Serbi) ose Zemun (Serbi)*
Hajduk Split (Kroaci)
Slaven Belupo (Kroaci)
Omonia Nikozia (Qipro)
APOEL (Qipro)
Interblock Ljubljana (Sloveni)
Koper (Slloveni)

Me te kuqe kam nenvizuar skuadrat qe nuk do doja te na binin ne short, ndersa me jeshile ato qe do doja.

----------


## SaS

sapo mora nje lajm te fresket qe hedh poshte cdo dyshim per shitjen e ndeshjes dhe kthen ne realitet makthin e tifozave te partizonit !!! abilaliaj deklaron tek te njohurit e vet qe presidenti xhani e ka shitur ndeshjen !!! une kisha frike se mos beja gol tha sepse presidenti sna la pasi e ka shitur ndeshjen !!! deklarata me e qarte edhe qe hedh poshte cdo dyshim !!!  :i ngrysur:  !!! xhani ikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk !!!

----------


## _Candy_

se mora vesh temen une :P  :lakuriq nate: alala:

----------


## Apollyon

> sapo mora nje lajm te fresket qe hedh poshte cdo dyshim per shitjen e ndeshjes dhe kthen ne realitet makthin e tifozave te partizonit !!! abilaliaj deklaron tek te njohurit e vet qe presidenti xhani e ka shitur ndeshjen !!! une kisha frike se mos beja gol tha sepse presidenti sna la pasi e ka shitur ndeshjen !!! deklarata me e qarte edhe qe hedh poshte cdo dyshim !!!  !!! xhani ikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk !!!


As qe diskutoheeeeeeeeej

XHANI IK PLEHREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## SaS

vl nuk shkoj me ne stadium sa te jete ky president !!! me pocaqi njeri qe nuk ka seder as nuk e pikellojne ndienjat e tifozave !!! jap dorehqje si tifoz aktiv !!! shifemi kur te iki xhani nga partizani !!!

----------


## Apollyon

Kte ta thashe edhe un, ndaj kam hap edhe nje teme per ne Tifozet se ca kemi heq te zite e ullurit ate dite, edhe u poshteruam ne ate menyre. 
E thashe me siper, ka fituar 2.7 milion euro te kompania e bastit ASG ne greqi xhani. Burim i sigurte!

----------


## bayern

Sa te ngordhet qe jeni mer daje.  :pa dhembe: 
Edhe me 9 lojtare nuk i bot dot i gol Dinamos. ahaha

Kur nuk e moret ket vit skeni me e morr na iher kampjonatin.

----------


## OO7

> Kur nuk e moret ket vit skeni me e morr na iher kampjonatin.


.. a thu e ? 
Gjithsesi krymat e tirones do i shtypim prap  :qetesi:

----------


## OO7

*pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc pëllc krrymat*

----------


## Apollyon

Cuna kte e kam bo vete, ishalla do ju pelqeje.

----------


## SaS

te lumte dora apollyon e vetmja gje e bukur qe ka ngel nga partizoni i lavdishem !!! tifozeria !!!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Apollyon

Someone Kill that Bert Xhani mofo.

----------

